# Officially disgusted



## Cactuslily (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi everyone! I just finished making soap :-( I've had a problem as a newbie (actually multiple problems), but I'll stick to this major one. My soap is seizing way too fast! I'm soaping at a low temp, and doing everything I've been told. Tonight, I tried using a preface "quick mix" from Brambleberry. I used china rain FO, and just used two new colors from naturesgardenandcandles.com neon pink and black. They seized so fast! Was it the FO? Was it the colorants? I'm officially disgusted and discouraged.this is getting to be mighty expensive. I'm not giving up, but I sure wish I k we what the heck I was doing wrong! Ok...thanks for letting me vent on my "soapbox"  always appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm sorry you're having troubles... please don't give up!  It's all a learning experience. 

I haven't used those products yet, but something I was doing wrong as a beginner was attempting to do water discounts and over stick blending. When I had watched folks on youtube, it seemed like they did a lot more blending so i just went for it... but I make 2lb batches and theirs were huge - so now I stick blend very little and only emulsify before splitting my batch for coloring. Then I do a little stick blending and a lot of hand stirring. 

Maybe someone with experience using those products can point out if they are known to misbehave.


----------



## Susie (Jan 8, 2015)

First you need to make a batch without the FOs or colorants and time how long it takes to trace with that recipe.  Then you need to make an uncolored batch with the FO.  Then you make a neon pink batch with no FO.  Then a black batch with no FO.  By then, you should know what the issue is. 

However, I would suspect the FO first.  But to be sure it is not your base recipe, could you share that for us?  Be sure to include actual amounts(not just percentages) and how much superfat.  This will help.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 8, 2015)

I didn't see "china rain" FO on the Brambleberry site, but there is "ocean rain", and it mentions in the description that it accelerates trace. Most sites will warn you if a particular FO speeds things up, either in their description, or you can also look in the reviews. So......if it tells you straight out that it accelerates trace, don't be surprised when that happens! Colors will not accelerate trace. 

My suggestion.....make soap without color or fragrance, until you can do that successfully. When you can, then change one thing. Add FO or color, or a different ingredient or additive. If you have a successful recipe, and you change one thing, it's easy to troubleshoot if things go wonky. Best of luck!


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2015)

Your recipe could be a faster tracing recipe but almost anything with "rain" in the name, a floral, or a water-type FO moves very very quickly. I agree with other posters that you may be doing too many things at once for starting out. I get not wanting to make a lot of unscented soap, but doing one or two batches will give you a feel for how your batter works. After that, I would look into FO's that are known not to accelerate trace. There are a lot of them to pick from. After you get your feet pretty wet, then it will be easier for you to try your hand at fast movers, more colors and more complicated soaps. Also, it make a lot of sense to make small batches to start, even one pounders.

Also, when starting to use FO's, start with a lowish ppo, like 0.4 ounces per pound of oils because something will accelerate trace in large amounts but not so much at smaller amounts. 

This isn't all inclusive and people's recipes do behave differently so nothing on here is the final word, but this spreadsheet is a good place to start looking for FO's that behave well. Tabs at the bottoms for different suppliers.

BB's Kumquat is thought to slow trace, as is Energy and possibly Gingerale. Love Spell dupes from various suppliers are also thought to slow trace but I can't speak to BB's.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UVFTXY5M2o4MVRMZm4wdFE&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello Cactuslily! More than likely you are not doing anything wrong. You are just experiencing some bad luck using a particular FO. When I first began making cp soap I chose a "spring rain FO" (not sure of its real name) and it behaved like the FO you are using. Unlike you, I was soaping too high and my soap batter instantly turned 'soap-on-a-stick'. Many florals and spicy FO's have a bad habit of seizing and ricing. Colorants do not do anything except color the soap so the prime suspect is that FO. Join the Soap Scent Review website (http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca). It has many reviews from soapers on hundreds of fragrances from several companies and how they behave in soapmaking. It can save you money and time to prevent you from using a temperamental scent. 

We know your frustration - and as the old saying goes "join the club."  Don't fret. You will soon be successfully soaping and then your main problem will be "what am I going to do with all this soap!!" :shock:


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's the same FO, but does it sort of smell like Coast soap? If that's the one - it seizes like crazy!! I bought it about 5 years ago and never bought it again, even though I really liked the smell. What beastly little scent that was.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 9, 2015)

If you don't want to go unscented, I suggest some middle of road, safe, tried and tested EOs or FOs. But for now, make some soap so you know how it works - after that, make the soap of your dreams.


----------



## biarine (Jan 9, 2015)

I having problem too as a new to soap making, my problem was the essential oil did not survive in saponification process. I end up with unscented soap with no scent left at all. I used lemongrass and tea tree essential oil.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 9, 2015)

I made soap on a stick by trying to blend two FO from different companies. I had no time to stir! I try a small amount in a cup first now when blending new things. If it holds after a few minuets I go with the rest. I usually make a little extra in my batches to test a new sample in my small molds. I got a silicone candy mold for Christmas that makes cute little one inch squares for testers. Sorry you are having the issues but don't give up! I even got a list from BB on the non dis coloring non accelerating fragrances they sell so I could choose from those to start. That really helped.

Biarine as a rule for me I try to refrigerate all EO soaps. That stuff is expensive an I try to make sure those don't exceed the flash point of the oil. Just mold it and pop it in the fridge overnight. No one has complained about the hotdogs tasting like EO so it should be good! Lol! Good luck on your next batch!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 9, 2015)

Which Quick Mix is it?
Basic Quick Mix:
Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Elaeis guineensis (Palm) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Canola Oil, Tocepherol (Vitamin E)

This lists coconut as it's first ingredient, meaning that's the highest quantity. That leads me to think this mix is very fast tracing. 20% coconut is a "standard" among soapers, at least as a starting point, for this reason. BB has a Swirl Quick Mix, you might be better off with that.

Some things that may help you:
Soap at a lower temperature.
Add more water. 
Get a helper. If you can keep one person gently stirring soap while you stir and color another container of soap, that can really help.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 9, 2015)

biarine said:


> I having problem too as a new to soap making, my problem was the essential oil did not survive in saponification process. I end up with unscented soap with no scent left at all. I used lemongrass and tea tree essential oil.


I am guessing you did not use enough essential oil, since bother lemongrass and especially tea tree will hold well in soap. Tea Tree can end up very strong. I use lemongrass at a rate of 1 oz per lb of oils and tea tree at a rate of .7 oz per lb of oils. If using a blend you would use enough of each to equal 1 oz per lb of oil or 6%.


----------



## biarine (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you yes I thought so I just used 8 grams of lemongrass and 8 grams of tea tree.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok. Now that I officially have the ugliest loaf of soap...how do I rebatch? I'm particularly upset that the FO was listed as one that doesn't accelerate trace etc... However, as Dixiedragon stated, perhaps it was the mix. That being said, I used two colors. Neon pink and black...don't judge. What can I do with this or am I better off simply throwing away? Right now, it smells great but is hideous. Kind of like the earrings on a pig analogy? 
Awaiting your advice.


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh lordy. If you rebatch you have the mix those two together and it's going to be a muddy awful color. I have troll soap still in the basement from rebatching tries with lots of color in them. There is no way to cook them together without blech results. I would shred it and use it in another soap or slice it/cut it for embeds. Preserves the colors (neon pink and black look beautiful together so no judgment from me). Come on and show us a picture!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 9, 2015)

A) I'm so computer illiterate that I don't know how to load a pic. ( I should ask my kids for help)
However I'm on an ipad. Can you do that on these? More importantly...
B) I'd be mortified to show you.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree with Newbie, a shred or mosaic soap with a solid background, even uncolored will be so much nicer than a rebatch. When you cut the soap lots of interesting color swirls will be there, and if you don't like those just shred. I use about 20% shreds in a new batch, so you might even get two loaves.


----------



## Jstar (Jan 9, 2015)

Im going to agree on the shredding and using it in another soap like confetti instead of the rebatch unless you want gray soap. Annnnddddd since your thinking of doing it...{if you are} may as well show us anyway beforehand..what 'you' think may be hideous, may be gorgeous to us...we are all our own worst critics around here..so..

pic, pic, pic 

Help with image uploading for you.

Go here...

http://postimage.org/

Either make an account to access your images later, or you dont have to..it'll still work.

Follow my screengrabs on what to click etc...

Browse: Find your image on your Ipad/Computer/etc







When its done uploading, you will see this image:






Scroll down and you will see alot of boxes with links in them..click the 'copy to clipboard' beside 'direct link' {see arrow}






Come back to SMF

In the text box you reply in, click the 'image' icon {see arrow}






Another box will pop up, with 'http://' highlighted in blue...{you can hit the delete key on your Ipad/Computer or just delete that highlighted http string} then just right-click into that box and choose 'paste' from the menu, then hit ok.

From there you just hit the post button as normal and your image should be in there 

No excuse now to not post a pic  hehehehe

Seriously, hope this helps


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

You all are awesome! Tomorrow I will try and post some pics of what I've done so far so you can see. 
The FO was from natures garden and said no problems with acceleration. First time using this color agents from them as well. Black came out drab,more grey than black,and pink, while pink, not neon. No directions that i could see on useage except to say total amount would color @10 lb.First time ever I've made soap where 24 hours later soap was so soft. So far, all my soaps have been quite hard at that point, but this was first time using BB quick mix.


----------



## newbie (Jan 10, 2015)

We love looking at all soap, good and bad. Some of the ugly batches are the funniest things you've ever seen and sometimes they really aren't bad at all from an objective perspective, although you might not like it.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok, I'm gonna just bite the bullet and accept the humiliation the will come with the learning process. I have several things that are happening on older soaps that I think are soda ash, but I'm not sure. Will post pics later with descriptions of what I saw initially. Gosh it would be Infinately easier and so much fun to have you all in my kitchen! If only...
Thanks


----------



## newbie (Jan 10, 2015)

Heavens above!!! Don't be humiliated! There are several threads going for people to post their uglies or botches. In truth, it's not at all bad to be able to laugh at your bombs and if we laugh, it's not at you at all. I got a new computer or I would post my one batch that looked like a massive pile of snot so you'd know you're not alone. I also had a batch I called "Roadkill." (I don't sell so don't worry)


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you! You're all very sweet, and quite encouraging. As soon as my kids are around ill have them help me with pics


----------

